# Absolut deckend malen



## PsyToxic (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit dem Pinsel, wenn ich einmal ins Bild klicke, einen mit der Fordergrundfarbe absolut deckenden Kreis zeichen. Ich habe die Deckkraft und Kantenschärfe auf 100% gesetzt, dennoch, wenn ich nur einmal klicke, habe ich nur ein ganz schwaches Orange, statt eines kräftigen Orange das als Vordergrundfarbe definiert wurde. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## supernuss (14. Juli 2004)

Hi,
vielleicht ist die Ebenendeckkraft auf der Ebene auf die du malst nicht bei 100%!
Oder, falls du eine Maske hast ist diese nur mit einem Grau gefüllt und nicht mit Weiß! 
MfG Simon


----------



## PsyToxic (14. Juli 2004)

Nee, leider nicht. Kann es an den Werkzeugeinstellungen liegen? Aber da ist alles deaktiviert, nur den Malabstand hab ich auf 1 gesetzt.







Wenn ich mehrmals auf diesen Kreis klicke, oder eben etwas rummale, nimmt er irgendwann die endgültige Farbe ein. Aber dann ist dieser Kreis halt net genau rund.


----------



## Coranor (14. Juli 2004)

Du benutzt das falsche Werkzeug. Probiers mit dem Bleistift, zu finden unter dem Pinsel, aus.

Edit: Oder Du hast die falsche Pinselspitze gewählt.


----------



## PsyToxic (14. Juli 2004)

Jep, den Pinsel. Spitze ist 'Rund hart' mit nem großen Durchmesser. Mit dem Bleistift gehts, aber dann sind die Kante total pixelig. Kann man da was machen?


----------



## Mythos007 (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo makorus,

check mal diese Einstellungen durch, dann sollte es eigentlich
auch funktionieren. Und achte bitte auch auf den eingestellten
Modus der Werkzeugspitze!


----------



## Coranor (14. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von makorus _
> *Jep, den Pinsel. Spitze ist 'Rund hart' mit nem großen Durchmesser. Mit dem Bleistift gehts, aber dann sind die Kante total pixelig. [..]? *



Hatte ich auch beim ersten Mal durchlesen verstanden, dass es so haben willst. Bei absolut deckend habe ich gedacht meinst eben komplett pixelig, kam mir erst beim zweiten Durchlesen und als ich Dein zweites Posting gesehen habe, dass es auch an der Pinselspitze liegen könnte.


----------



## PsyToxic (14. Juli 2004)

Aha! Es lag an dieser Fluss-Einstellung. Hab sie nun auf 100 gestellt und es klappt!

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

